
Period tracker app spied on me and told advertisers it thought I was pregnant - vezycash
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/period-tracker-app-spied-told-20807187
======
alexandrerond
Pay nothing. Receive really useful features. Avoid reading privacy policy. Get
targeted ads.

"omg what about my privacy!"

Always the same thing. You're are getting surveyed because you happily
surrendered your personal space for convenience. In many cases there's is no
option, but somehow people always complain about the cases where they clicked
"I Agree".

~~~
ghemsley
Privacy policies as designed clearly are not sufficiently warning users about
the risks of using certain software then, and something constructive should be
done about it instead of victim-blaming.

